# Install date of 2/28 but no 622 in sight....?



## Merovingian (Jan 20, 2006)

Install date of 2/28 but no 622 in sight....?

Should I be worried?

I ordered on Feb 1st....I called and verified everything (although the CSR couldn't do anything so I'mn guess all his info was invalid).

I asked if the 622 was going to be shipped to me in time or if the Installer was going to bring it. CSR stated the installer would be bringing it.

Has an installer actually brought the 622? I keep reading everyone has had there 622 shipped via UPS 2day...

Should I keep calling them back? or just not worry?


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

You might call them back and see if you can get a tracking number to see if it's been shipped recently. They are capable of accessing that info if it exists because I did that to get a number for my 211 shipment.

While it is true that it seems the vast majority of subs going with a 622 have had it shipped to their house, it's not out of the realm of possibility that the installer would have one because theres been a few reports of those guys bringing one even if a sub had already gotten one UPS.

I'd be a little concerned about one not coming by UPS if it hasnt yet since you placed your order so "long" ago.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I'd be very concerned. I my order the first week of February and my receiver hasn't shipped yet. When I called yesterday I was told that the 622 are out of stock and they don't know when they'll be back in.

I asked them to notify me when they did ship but they declined to do so. I was told to call every day until they actually ship the unit. :eek2: 

With two day delivery you won't make your installation date unless they ship by the 24th which is tomorrow. Of course there might be the outside chance that the installer actually has the 622 but that doesn't sound like a typical install.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Mero, I'm in the DFW area as well, with the same install date as you. (I also ordered on 2/1). After about 10 different call, over a two week period, in which the story changed back and forth between UPS shipping and installer delivery, I was finally told "We ship the 622's eight days before your install date. Your's will be shipped on the 20th, and is one of the last one's being shipped, because they are now backordered". I actually got mine, via UPS on the evening of the 20th.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I ordered 2/1 and have also have a 2/28 install date. I received my 622 on Monday 2/20 via 2nd day UPS. Paperwork said they shipped on 2/16. I called to get my date moved up but they indicated that the next open date was 3/18. So we will wait on 2/28 to see if he shows up. 

..Doyle


----------



## alysenlynn (Jan 8, 2006)

DoyleS said:


> I ordered 2/1 and have also have a 2/28 install date. I received my 622 on Monday 2/20 via 2nd day UPS. Paperwork said they shipped on 2/16. I called to get my date moved up but they indicated that the next open date was 3/18. So we will wait on 2/28 to see if he shows up.
> 
> ..Doyle


I also got my reciever on Monday and have an install date for the 28th.


----------



## sam 1207 (Feb 6, 2006)

Merovingian said:


> Install date of 2/28 but no 622 in sight....?
> 
> Should I be worried?
> 
> ...


i recived mine in 6 days i guest i was lucky but dish said the installer would bring it and it came ups and my install date is mar 11th. I would be calling dish they can tell you who is doing your install then you can call the install people and ask if they have the rec.SAM


----------



## Skull (Feb 21, 2006)

Merovingian said:


> Install date of 2/28 but no 622 in sight....?
> 
> Should I be worried?
> 
> ...


I have a 2/28 install date and I have the same problem. I called tech support and at first they said the receiver would be brought by the installer.

After I told her a co-worker had ordered his a day before I did and they received theirs via UPS last Friday she put me on hold and did some further checking. When she came back after checking with a supervisor the story changed.

They could not find out if it had been shipped, had no tracking number but all other paperwork was in order. She told me to wait one more day and if it had not arrived to call back because they would have to reschedule the install.

GREAT&#8230;. So it doesn't look good.


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

Skull said:


> I have a 2/28 install date and I have the same problem. I called tech support and at first they said the receiver would be brought by the installer.
> 
> After I told her a co-worker had ordered his a day before I did and they received theirs via UPS last Friday she put me on hold and did some further checking. When she came back after checking with a supervisor the story changed.
> 
> ...


I ordered mine on the 3rd and got it on the 17th, so if you dont have yours tomorrow look for a new install date. Sorry

Jason


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

I have to agree with the above comments. I don't know anyone who had an install ordered thru Dish where the receiver was NOT sent to the home (there have been a few where both the installer and home got one...). It should arrive a week prior to the install, so if you haven't gotten it by today, the chances aren't looking good for your install date. I would definitely call them tomorrow and push them (ask for the supervisor) to send one ASAP (they send them 2 day express) so they could still make the date if they have any to ship...

Good luck!


----------



## Skull (Feb 21, 2006)

Well no joy in whoville tonight.

No receiver and a “Supervisor” in tech support cannot even tell me when a 622 will be available to ship.

That blows, and he was pretty rude to boot. Customer service sucks pretty bad.

Well, let me cool down for a day or so and try again…..


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

It would be interesting to see if the left hand knows what the right hand is doing. Will the installer know that your 622 has not been shipped to you and so he just doesn't show up. Or does he arrive expecting it to be there. I have to believe the installers have a stock of 622s because new installs get all of the hardware from the installer. So, if he shows up just tell them that the CSR said he would bring it. I have found the installers pretty cooperative. Talk nice and they are pretty helpful. 

..Doyle


----------



## Merovingian (Jan 20, 2006)

DoyleS said:


> It would be interesting to see if the left hand knows what the right hand is doing. Will the installer know that your 622 has not been shipped to you and so he just doesn't show up. Or does he arrive expecting it to be there. I have to believe the installers have a stock of 622s because new installs get all of the hardware from the installer. So, if he shows up just tell them that the CSR said he would bring it. I have found the installers pretty cooperative. Talk nice and they are pretty helpful.
> 
> ..Doyle


That's what I'll have to try and do...

As of today 2/27 I still have no 622, the installer has to bring one or I'm pretty much screwed. If I don't have a 622 installed by tomorrow it's going to be a love fest between me and Dish since I placed the order on 2/1.

I feel sorry for whoever picks up the phone all 10 times+ that I call in....


----------



## Skull (Feb 21, 2006)

Well, no 622 from the installer. He called yesterday and the 622 is not on the order and he dosen't have one anyway. Called dish and they said sorry they are back ordered.

Rescheduled the install for 3/18. Hummm... they will have had my $299 for 6 weeks by then. If this happend to 3 or 4 thousand folks thats a lot of money for nothing for a good period of time. Wonder what the float is for a million or so dollars for 6 to 8 weeks?


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

Skull, if you can get it installed by April 1st you might still qualify for the $200 rebate...


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

voripteth said:


> Skull, if you can get it installed by April 1st you might still qualify for the $200 rebate...


you can NOT qualify for the rebate unless you order on/after 4/1. when it's installed isn't mentioned as a condition of the rebate. being "ordered" on/after 4/1 is.


----------



## Skull (Feb 21, 2006)

voripteth said:


> Skull, if you can get it installed by April 1st you might still qualify for the $200 rebate...


This is the first HD receiver for me, I bought an HD TV last August and have OTA locals but have been waiting for a deal on a receiver that didn't cost $700.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Sorry to hear that Skull. I am sitting here waiting on the installer now. I have an 8-12 appointment and it is 9:45. I disconnected my 6000 and have hooked up all the wires on the 622 but I really need them to bring a DPP44 to replace my DP34 and DP21 setup which has been a bit unreliable. With the new 622 I really need 3 sat coax signals into my equipment rack and currently there are only 2 cables (1 for the old 6000 and 1 for a 508 which will stay active on the home distribution system) so a DPP44 and a separator would fix the problem. 

I am getting calls from work on whether I can make a 2PM meeting this afternoon and I have told everyone that I have been waiting a month for this install and don't plan on missing it. I don't feel I can call Dish until Noon if the installer doesn't show up. 

..Doyle


----------

